# Poor old Milo



## Tommy Tainant

Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre

*The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.

The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.

Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.

But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.  
*
It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.



Well here is what he said:

Mr Yiannopoulos suggested the killings happened because “the establishment panders to and mollycoddles extremist leftism and barbaric, alien religious cultures.”

Now, did he really say that is why the killings happened? Because according to him, he said he abhors political violence, as do I. However, DOES Au "pander to and mollycoddle extremist leftism and barbaric alien religious cultures"? Because, you know, wanting gays to be jailed--as half of British Muslims do, is barbaric. What say you, Tommy?


----------



## Vastator

He was banned for the same reason the video is frantically being pulled down. Because both carry a message that  resonates with large portions of the populace, that the globalist stooges, wish to retain their tenuous hold over...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> He was banned for the same reason the video is frantically being pulled down. Because both carry a message that  resonates with large portions of the populace, that the globalist stooges, wish to retain their tenuous hold over...


He was banned for victim blaming in the wake of a right wing terrorist atrocity. His remarks were intended to incite hatred, and sell tickets, and the Aussies have no need of the likes of him.


----------



## pismoe

'australia' another 'western land' with NO Freedom of Speech eh   Tommy !!


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was banned for the same reason the video is frantically being pulled down. Because both carry a message that  resonates with large portions of the populace, that the globalist stooges, wish to retain their tenuous hold over...
> 
> 
> 
> He was banned for victim blaming in the wake of a right wing terrorist atrocity. His remarks were intended to incite hatred, and sell tickets, and the Aussies have no need of the likes of him.
Click to expand...


Sweetheart the shooter was no right winger.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.



Tommy what I really hope is that a lot, and I mean a LOT, of Americans read your ramblings and really, really cool off toward the Brits in every conceivable way. Already it's not a real alliance. I hope your posts make it less and less of one, because many Americans' eyes are really opening up. I hope your posts continue to do the trick. I mean that sincerely.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

pismoe said:


> 'australia' another 'western land' with NO Freedom of Speech eh   Tommy !!


Bloke who whines about a fucking wall denies Australia the right to enforce its borders. Discuss.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.


The left seems to be doing okay pedaling hate. Also, what of the hate and intolerance in mosques around the world?  Have you ever listened to Louis Farrakhan or Muslim clerics in the Middle East and elsewhere?  Do you remember Reverend Wright?

There is plenty of hate to go around. Foolish people like you only see it on the right.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'australia' another 'western land' with NO Freedom of Speech eh   Tommy !!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloke who whines about a fucking wall denies Australia the right to enforce its borders. Discuss.
Click to expand...


Oh, I think Australia and NZ and all those nations you LOVE should ban all Americans, Tommy. Including our military and all our aide and everything. All of it. Don't you? 

We'll be so happy here. You're all on your own too, won't that be dandy? A world where America only has to worry about itself, I love how this is shaping up. Have a disaster, you're all on your own. I love it. Keep running your big, fat mouth, you're helping the cause!!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> The left seems to be doing okay pedaling hate. Also, what of the hate and intolerance in mosques around the world?  Have you ever listened to Louis Farrakhan or Muslim clerics in the Middle East and elsewhere?  Do you remember Reverend Wright?
> 
> There is plenty of hate to go around. Foolish people like you only see it on the right.
Click to expand...

The vast majority of people banned from Australia are extreme muslim terrorists. The Aussies dont want any part of it. Rightly so.


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.


------------------------------------------   was I mistaken . I thought that Milo's offense was ' appalling comments' or Free Speech and that Milo said some words that 'aussies government ' doesn't like so 'aussies' have banned him Tommy .


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> The left seems to be doing okay pedaling hate. Also, what of the hate and intolerance in mosques around the world?  Have you ever listened to Louis Farrakhan or Muslim clerics in the Middle East and elsewhere?  Do you remember Reverend Wright?
> 
> There is plenty of hate to go around. Foolish people like you only see it on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of people banned from Australia are extreme muslim terrorists. The Aussies dont want any part of it. Rightly so.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   so what , my thinking still applies doesn't it ??   There is NO Free Speech in 'australia'   Tommy !!


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> The left seems to be doing okay pedaling hate. Also, what of the hate and intolerance in mosques around the world?  Have you ever listened to Louis Farrakhan or Muslim clerics in the Middle East and elsewhere?  Do you remember Reverend Wright?
> 
> There is plenty of hate to go around. Foolish people like you only see it on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of people banned from Australia are extreme muslim terrorists. The Aussies dont want any part of it. Rightly so.
Click to expand...

You stated it’s harder and harder to make a living on hate. I blew that statement up entirely.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

pismoe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> The left seems to be doing okay pedaling hate. Also, what of the hate and intolerance in mosques around the world?  Have you ever listened to Louis Farrakhan or Muslim clerics in the Middle East and elsewhere?  Do you remember Reverend Wright?
> 
> There is plenty of hate to go around. Foolish people like you only see it on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of people banned from Australia are extreme muslim terrorists. The Aussies dont want any part of it. Rightly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   so what , my thinking still applies doesn't it ??   There is NO Free Speech in 'australia'   Tommy !!
Click to expand...

Or the US if we follow your definition.

List of people barred or excluded from the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was banned for the same reason the video is frantically being pulled down. Because both carry a message that  resonates with large portions of the populace, that the globalist stooges, wish to retain their tenuous hold over...
> 
> 
> 
> He was banned for victim blaming in the wake of a right wing terrorist atrocity. His remarks were intended to incite hatred, and sell tickets, and the Aussies have no need of the likes of him.
Click to expand...

Sell tickets to whom..? Yeah... That’s right... And a great many indeed would sell. In fact all of them would. Which is precisely my point. You can tell yourself whatever you like if it helps you to sleep at night. Doing so, much like banning the video, and Milo will change nothing. It merely confirms what I’ve already told you...


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> The left seems to be doing okay pedaling hate. Also, what of the hate and intolerance in mosques around the world?  Have you ever listened to Louis Farrakhan or Muslim clerics in the Middle East and elsewhere?  Do you remember Reverend Wright?
> 
> There is plenty of hate to go around. Foolish people like you only see it on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of people banned from Australia are extreme muslim terrorists. The Aussies dont want any part of it. Rightly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   so what , my thinking still applies doesn't it ??   There is NO Free Speech in 'australia'   Tommy !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the US if we follow your definition.
> 
> List of people barred or excluded from the United States - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Yes. Amazon is banning books just as the Nazis did.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy what I really hope is that a lot, and I mean a LOT, of Americans read your ramblings and really, really cool off toward the Brits in every conceivable way. Already it's not a real alliance. I hope your posts make it less and less of one, because many Americans' eyes are really opening up. I hope your posts continue to do the trick. I mean that sincerely.
Click to expand...

Tommy has declared himself a Muslim lover last year, when I pointed out that London has a Radical Muslim Terrorist as mayor.  He since then has done nothing but throw insults at me, which is fine, because I tell the truth, which to a liberal is like garlic to a vampire.


----------



## Olde Europe

Tommy Tainant said:


> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.



There's hope it will turn out as you say.  On the other hand, the ban is likely to raise Milo's profile with the alt-right, racist, Nazi crowd - your thread being just one way in which this happens - and that may well make it easier for him to make a living off hate.  There are just too many out there hoping for some goon to tell them their pathetic, miserable existence is elevated by hating some people.  Just look around to see how that works.


----------



## Death Angel

SweetSue92 said:


> Because, you know, wanting gays to be jailed--as half of British Muslims do, is barbaric. What say you, Tommy?


Only HALF?

Somebody's lying!


----------



## Death Angel

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's hope it will turn out as you say.  On the other hand, the ban is likely to raise Milo's profile with the alt-right, racist, Nazi crowd - your thread being just one way in which this happens - and that may well make it easier for him to make a living off hate.  There are just too many out there hoping for some goon to tell them their pathetic, miserable existence is elevated by hating some people.  Just look around to see how that works.
Click to expand...

Sure does prove his point, doesn't it!


----------



## Death Angel

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bloke who whines about a fucking wall denies Australia the right to enforce its borders. .


America

That's your role here every day


----------



## Tommy Tainant

andaronjim said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia bans Milo Yiannopoulos in wake of Christchurch massacre
> 
> *The Australian government has banned Milo Yiannopoulos from touring the country after he posted “appalling” comments about Islam in response to the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand this week.
> 
> The move comes just a week after Australia's immigration minister David Coleman had personally approved the far-right commentator's visa, against the advice of the home affairs department, which said he may fail the character test to enter Australia.
> 
> Mr Yiannopoulos was scheduled to visit Australia in 2019 for a speaking tour.
> 
> But after he posted on Facebook about the deadly massacre at two mosques in Christchurch which claimed the lives of 49 people, the Australian government swiftly responded by cancelling his visa. Australian national Brenton Tarrant has been charged with murder and remanded in custody.
> *
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy what I really hope is that a lot, and I mean a LOT, of Americans read your ramblings and really, really cool off toward the Brits in every conceivable way. Already it's not a real alliance. I hope your posts make it less and less of one, because many Americans' eyes are really opening up. I hope your posts continue to do the trick. I mean that sincerely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy has declared himself a Muslim lover last year, when I pointed out that London has a Radical Muslim Terrorist as mayor.  He since then has done nothing but throw insults at me, which is fine, because I tell the truth, which to a liberal is like garlic to a vampire.
Click to expand...

How is Khan a "Radical Muslim Terrorist" you cowardly fuck ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's hope it will turn out as you say.  On the other hand, the ban is likely to raise Milo's profile with the alt-right, racist, Nazi crowd - your thread being just one way in which this happens - and that may well make it easier for him to make a living off hate.  There are just too many out there hoping for some goon to tell them their pathetic, miserable existence is elevated by hating some people.  Just look around to see how that works.
Click to expand...

Cant we just enjoy Milo getting snotted ?


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's hope it will turn out as you say.  On the other hand, the ban is likely to raise Milo's profile with the alt-right, racist, Nazi crowd - your thread being just one way in which this happens - and that may well make it easier for him to make a living off hate.  There are just too many out there hoping for some goon to tell them their pathetic, miserable existence is elevated by hating some people.  Just look around to see how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant we just enjoy Milo getting snotted ?
Click to expand...

You clearly fear the queer... This must be awkward for you...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's hope it will turn out as you say.  On the other hand, the ban is likely to raise Milo's profile with the alt-right, racist, Nazi crowd - your thread being just one way in which this happens - and that may well make it easier for him to make a living off hate.  There are just too many out there hoping for some goon to tell them their pathetic, miserable existence is elevated by hating some people.  Just look around to see how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant we just enjoy Milo getting snotted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly fear the queer... This must be awkward for you...
Click to expand...

Tommy probably wants some Radical Muslim to throw Milo off a building.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

andaronjim said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's hope it will turn out as you say.  On the other hand, the ban is likely to raise Milo's profile with the alt-right, racist, Nazi crowd - your thread being just one way in which this happens - and that may well make it easier for him to make a living off hate.  There are just too many out there hoping for some goon to tell them their pathetic, miserable existence is elevated by hating some people.  Just look around to see how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant we just enjoy Milo getting snotted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly fear the queer... This must be awkward for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy probably wants some Radical Muslim to throw Milo off a building.
Click to expand...

How is Khan a "Radical Muslim Terrorist" you cowardly fuck ?


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets harder and harder to make a living out of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's hope it will turn out as you say.  On the other hand, the ban is likely to raise Milo's profile with the alt-right, racist, Nazi crowd - your thread being just one way in which this happens - and that may well make it easier for him to make a living off hate.  There are just too many out there hoping for some goon to tell them their pathetic, miserable existence is elevated by hating some people.  Just look around to see how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant we just enjoy Milo getting snotted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly fear the queer... This must be awkward for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy probably wants some Radical Muslim to throw Milo off a building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Khan a "Radical Muslim Terrorist" you cowardly fuck ?
Click to expand...

------------------------------   he is 'muslim' Tommy !!


----------



## Olde Europe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant we just enjoy Milo getting snotted ?



Sorry to rain on your parade, Tommy.  The law of unintended side-effects sill applies.


----------

